# Re: Air Force Cutbacks



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 11:52:46 -0800*
One or more air defence guns were jury-mounted on the replenishment ship, the
name of which escapes me.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 13:17:58 -0700*
Bofors 40mm
Bradley Sallows wrote:
> One or more air defence guns were jury-mounted on the replenishment ship, the
> name of which escapes me.
>
> Brad Sallows
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:55:02 -0500*
HMCS Provider, I believe
----- Original Message -----
From: "Bradley Sallows" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 2:52 PM
Subject: Re: Air Force Cutbacks
>
>
> One or more air defence guns were jury-mounted on the replenishment ship,
the
> name of which escapes me.
>
> Brad Sallows
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *MCBRIDE MIKE <ninercharlie@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 18:59:39  0000*
Not HMCS PROVIDER AOR 508 but HMCS PROTECTEUR AOR 509, she was
fitted with 2 x Bofors, 2 x CIWS and 1 x 3" 50 prior to sailing to the
Gulf in Aug 1990.  
PROVIDER now decommissioned and presently in Halifax was/is being used a
movie set. She‘s made up as USS IOWA, the battle ship that had a turret
explode a few years ago killing several sailors....  James Caan is
playing the Captain.
Gow wrote:
> 
> HMCS Provider, I believe
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 08:39:27 -0400*
Hi Mike!
You wouldn‘t happen to be from Woodstock, NB would you - and a gunner?
Bob MacFarlane
MCBRIDE MIKE wrote:
> Not HMCS PROVIDER AOR 508 but HMCS PROTECTEUR AOR 509, she was
> fitted with 2 x Bofors, 2 x CIWS and 1 x 3" 50 prior to sailing to the
> Gulf in Aug 1990.
> PROVIDER now decommissioned and presently in Halifax was/is being used a
> movie set. She‘s made up as USS IOWA, the battle ship that had a turret
> explode a few years ago killing several sailors....  James Caan is
> playing the Captain.
>
> Gow wrote:
> >
> > HMCS Provider, I believe
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *MCBRIDE MIKE <ninercharlie@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 17:27:23  0000*
No, this Mike McBride is from BC and has never served the guns... 
Well except for the Bird Gunner Bty from 3 RCHA that accompanied
LDSHRC to Cyprus 1979-80 but, after one of "innocent" gunners stole my
ambulance the friendship quickly evolved into henship!
I‘m a CWO with 25 years service in the Medical Branch. My career has
allowed me to serve in pure medical units, alongside the combat
engineers, two armoured regiments, at sea and on exchange with HQ US
Transportation Command  Now you know who coordinates the aeromedical
evacuation resources.... 
Egypt, Germany, Bahrain, Bosnia and Scott AFB Illinois have been stops
along the way. I‘ll stop before someone assumes that "BM" has morphed
once again!
Beth MacFarlane wrote:
> 
> Hi Mike!
> 
> You wouldn‘t happen to be from Woodstock, NB would you - and a gunner?
> 
> Bob MacFarlane
> 
> MCBRIDE MIKE wrote:
> 
> > Not HMCS PROVIDER AOR 508 but HMCS PROTECTEUR AOR 509, she was
> > fitted with 2 x Bofors, 2 x CIWS and 1 x 3" 50 prior to sailing to the
> > Gulf in Aug 1990.
> > PROVIDER now decommissioned and presently in Halifax was/is being used a
> > movie set. She‘s made up as USS IOWA, the battle ship that had a turret
> > explode a few years ago killing several sailors....  James Caan is
> > playing the Captain.
> >
> > Gow wrote:
> > >
> > > HMCS Provider, I believe
> > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 07:58:42 -0700*
Mike,
        I kinda figured it was you. You remember Jon Penner and Craig Forsberg?
Francois
MCBRIDE MIKE wrote:
> No, this Mike McBride is from BC and has never served the guns...
> Well except for the Bird Gunner Bty from 3 RCHA that accompanied
> LDSHRC to Cyprus 1979-80 but, after one of "innocent" gunners stole my
> ambulance the friendship quickly evolved into henship!
> I‘m a CWO with 25 years service in the Medical Branch. My career has
> allowed me to serve in pure medical units, alongside the combat
> engineers, two armoured regiments, at sea and on exchange with HQ US
> Transportation Command  Now you know who coordinates the aeromedical
> evacuation resources....
> Egypt, Germany, Bahrain, Bosnia and Scott AFB Illinois have been stops
> along the way. I‘ll stop before someone assumes that "BM" has morphed
> once again!
>
> Beth MacFarlane wrote:
> >
> > Hi Mike!
> >
> > You wouldn‘t happen to be from Woodstock, NB would you - and a gunner?
> >
> > Bob MacFarlane
> >
> > MCBRIDE MIKE wrote:
> >
> > > Not HMCS PROVIDER AOR 508 but HMCS PROTECTEUR AOR 509, she was
> > > fitted with 2 x Bofors, 2 x CIWS and 1 x 3" 50 prior to sailing to the
> > > Gulf in Aug 1990.
> > > PROVIDER now decommissioned and presently in Halifax was/is being used a
> > > movie set. She‘s made up as USS IOWA, the battle ship that had a turret
> > > explode a few years ago killing several sailors....  James Caan is
> > > playing the Captain.
> > >
> > > Gow wrote:
> > > >
> > > > HMCS Provider, I believe
> > > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *MCBRIDE MIKE <ninercharlie@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 16:17:32  0000*
Oui certainement, I remember the secret squirrel and the trucker well
but, that was a long time ago, in a galaxy far away....
"F. A." wrote:
> 
> Mike,
> 
>         I kinda figured it was you. You remember Jon Penner and Craig Forsberg?
> 
> Francois
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

